# Blighted ovum and tilted uterus



## Tat1983

I just went to dr yesterday and was told that I had a blighted ovum. I went two weeks ago at 6 weeks and there was a yolk sac and the dr said everything looked good. Then yesterday at 8 weeks they did another ultra sound and he said he couldn't find anything except an empty sac. I have a really tilted uterus and read that they may have justissed the baby. I know this is rare but I can't help but hope. I don't feel like I'm going to miscarry. My breasts are so sore and I'm still feeling sick. I just don't want to get my hopes up for nothing but I don't want to have a d&c.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Hello, so sorry to hear that you are going through this, I had this in February. I was told at 8+5w that the baby wasn't going to be viable, I felt totally pregnant, its something to do with your hormone levels still rising. It is a terrible thing to happen.

I'm not saying that they are wrong, but I did read on another website (think it was misdiagnosed miscarriage) that blighted ovums should not be diagnosed as early as you are saying, not before 10 weeks, and certainly not with a tilted uterus, as apparently the baby can hide.

Due to this, I waited until I had 3 scans and was 12 weeks before I agreed to have a medical managed miscarriage. I needed to know 100% that what they were telling me was right.

Unfortunately they were right, and I ended up having the procedure (which was fine), but at least I always know that I held on for as long as I could.

I hope you get better news than I did.

Good luck.

xx


----------



## mandi21a

Hey, tat1983 do you have an update? I just had the Same thing happen with a very retroverted uterus, diagnosed with a b/o and I'm only 6-8 weeks along, I don't really know as I wasn't keeping track of my dates :( They are really forcing the d&c on me and I don't know what to do.


----------



## AuntieKate

Are they following your HCG levels? I had a blighted ovum (not tilted uterus) as well. They followed my HCG until they started to drop, then completed a final US and then I waited, and waited to miscarry. Eventually, I had to take mistoprostol. 

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Mumtodogs

Mandi - don't let them do the d&c until you're comfortable. I refused to have one until I'd had 3 scans and I was 12 weeks. I can sleep soundly knowing I didn't make rash decisions. You're still early days, and if you're only 6-7 weeks then it's possible to not see anything in a totally healthy pregnancy. They shouldn't diagnose blighted ovum until 10 weeks. X so sorry to hear your news, it's just terrible, but please don't be pushed into anything you're not 100% with, it's you that has to live with that decision. X


----------



## ItsAWonder

I also have a tilted uterus and at 8 weeks just had a sac and yolk. The key indicator to me was that my hormones over two days went from 56,800 to 54,000. This is the best way to confirm what is going on. In truth though, it's rare that a yolk is missed in u/s. Even if they can't see the fetus they should see the yolk. Tilted uteruses are not as hard to scan as people seem to think. I used to perform uterine scans and I rarely heard of someone missing a pregnancy. I only say this b/c I tried to tell myself the same thing and the hope was worse than the m/c. Not to say there isn't hope, but get your blood drawn to check you levels.


----------



## lc1977

does any one have any info on coping with multiple misscarriages?
we have had 2 now and iv had 4 alltogether, i have no children and both my last 2 m/c have been blighted ovums, please help


----------



## Mumtodogs

I'm sorry for your losses, I don't have any info on how to cope, and I haven't figured out how you do cope! The only thing I do is come on here and chat to people who understand. X


----------

